# Wheel trims



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Last week I bought four plastic,bolt on,wheel trims on E Bay from a company in Germany. I have a B584 so went for the ones advertised as for the Fiat Ducato, OK so far? I had my local tyre fitter put them on as they were torqued up too much for me to undo. But, as he pointed out to me, they did not fit ,in that the valve was covered over by the plastic design. I believe the red stud on the rim is supposed to be in line with the valve...Not so. Will try and put photo on here so you can tell me if I am missing something? Have contacted the German company and await a reply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There should be a red dot on the tyre which is supposed to be the heavy part and opposite the valve, but all the studs (I think) should be the same, there is a place at roughly 2'o'clock in the pic of where the valve should be, so the cover appears to be badly made as the valve should be central to that particular void, but any would be better than they are.

Very odd, even if you moved it round one stud you'd still have the same problem.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't know if this helps but AFAIK the red bolt is the only bolt that does *not* hold the wheel trim on, all the others do. It could be that if the wheel has been off before it has been inadvertently put back in the wrong position.

It looks like you should be able to rotate the wheel trim clockwise to the next bolt hole and then the valve should line up with the valve indentation on the trim. Then put the red bolt into the largest bolt hole on the trim.

The theory being you can line the wheel up with the locating pins and put the red bolt in first to hold the wheel on, then attach the trim over the red bolt and then fit the other bolts.

If that makes sense. 

Also see...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1131787.html#1131787

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The wheel rims before and after 2007 are different. You don't say how old your van is? if pre X250 chassis they definitely won't fit.

CORRECT wheel


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> *"peejay"*Don't know if this helps but AFAIK the red bolt is the only bolt that does *not* hold the wheel trim on, all the others do. It could be that if the wheel has been off before it has been inadvertently put back in the wrong position.
> 
> If that makes sense.
> 
> Pete


Ah, of course so you can put on bolt in to hold the wheel firm then put the trim on, I knew about it, but hadn't noticed any red dot, must look next time I get near the van.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks as though there are 2 different designs of wheel that would both fit a 2002-2006 van.

I found this one 16" wheel

and also this one another 16" wheel

In the first one the valve hole is on the same radius line as one of the bolt holes where as in the second the valve hole is on a radius that sits exactly between 2 bolt holes. I would guess that your van is the same as the first picture and the trims supplied will never fit however many times you rotate them.

Not sure what the answer is as all the trims I can see on ebay are the same as the second picture. Other than this type that only cover the centre part of the wheel.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for all replies, in particular to Techno100 , for giving me a picture of what mine should have looked like, am still waiting for a reply from Germany but was now able to send a photo to convince them....

Will now wait outcome before I have to get the hole cutter out to expose the valve.


This is yet another example of manufacturers changing the models/types of fitting, just to confuse the aftermarket buyer. To me a Ducato wheel is a Ducato wheel, why move the studs and holes around !!!

The van is Fiat Ducato based Hymer B584 2002


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm just grateful if they don't fall off,   can't afford wheel trims anyway


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WTF is wrong with this site :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Would one of the ever so nice helpers delete some of those, I'd do it my self but the delete button seems to be having the weekend orf too.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Och aye it's no FUN :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz - WTF!

I thought Paxman had joined Facts!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Wheel Trims*

As a conclusion to this post, the message I got after making contact with the German supplier, was, ...."this is all we have got"...I could have sent them back, at my expense, but have decided to modify them to suit. Drill a hole above the valve and perhaps add a valve extender so it protrudes above the trim.

So perhaps I was wrong in ordering, but hope this post may help others.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

It did! Thanks mate, I was pointed here by Techno - thanks also and now know the difference between pre and post 2006 wheels..great post

Thanks

k :wink:


----------

